# Stopping Protonix



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I about to discontinue taking Protonix since it doesn't seem to be helping me much. Is it best to slowly taper off of a proton-pump inhibitor by taking it every other day? I'm worried about all of the rebound acid if I stop it abruptly. Thanks.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi there, i quit the ppi i was taking flat out and started right away taking the herbs. One of them is aloe juice and it has been doing a pretty good job at keeping the reflux down if not gone. I had horriable reflux too so i was very impressed, but i dont see why slowly getting away from it can hurt any. let me know how it goes


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

If you've been taking it for awhile, it would be wise to taper off slowly. The acid rebound is horrible and you might suffer too much. Take zantac of the days that you dont take the ppi.With watching what I eat now, I only take one zantac before bed, wich is great for me considering I was taking protonix and it wasnt doing much after a few years on it. Maybe switch to something else & work on your diet.


----------

